# Amd drivers patched but gpu keep stops mining



## smurfexe (Mar 15, 2021)

Hello so recently i got a rx 550 to start mining. I put a custom bios and patched the drivers but now when i start mining with nicehash the gpu Just stops mining after some time. I think it has something to do with the driver but im not sure, anyone has solution to this problemen?


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 15, 2021)

Is there a particular reason you patch the drivers when mining today?

I used to be a miner, but it was back so long ago I am afraid I have no useful info.  Just curious about that step.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 15, 2021)

Too many miners not enough work


----------



## smurfexe (Mar 15, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Is there a particular reason you patch the drivers when mining today?
> 
> I used to be a miner, but it was back so long ago I am afraid I have no useful info.  Just curious about that step.


when i didn't patch the drivers i got code 43 with my gpu so i couldn't use it



Hardcore Games said:


> Too many miners not enough work


i don't think that's the problem i tried to mine without nicehash and it still stops after 45 min


----------



## Wes Maximus (Mar 16, 2021)

Day 2 of mining again here,  with Nicehash. 3 rigs, 5700xt, 2x Fury Xs, and a 390X. The 390x hangs up once in a while too but eventually gets back in it


----------



## Taz100420 (Mar 17, 2021)

It's usually the driver crashing if on 21.2.3. Mine crashes every so often on a 5700. Nothing really can be done atm until they fix it.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Mar 17, 2021)

I had encounter similar issues with my  mining rig , what mostly ruled out the crashes and resets after re-tunning the profiles for lower frequency's was to swap the gpu's around in different pci-e slots(3 different gpus one motherboard).
First thing I did was turning to changing drivers , when the issue was somewhere else like unstable clocks for the set power targets.


----------

